# Age of Empires sur MBP 2018



## Ulysse191 (9 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Féru de la saga Age of Empires depuis ses débuts en 1997, je suis bien peiné car je n'ai plus de PC digne de ce nom pour faire tourner la nouvelle version que je souhaite acquérir.

Du coup, j'avais espoir de la faire fonctionner sur mon MBPro 15" 2018.

Mais, d'après le site Steam, c'est uniquement faisable sur Windows 10.

De fait, un boot camp est-il faisable ?

Des conseils, des avertissements ?

Ou alors, dois-je tenter sur mon vieux PC portable (de 2011 ou 2012, je crois) ou acheter une console ?

Merci.


----------



## mokuchley (9 Janvier 2020)

boot camp utilise toute la puissance de votre mac; c'est donc preferable face au logiciel comme parallele desktop.


----------



## Ulysse191 (9 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> boot camp utilise toute la puissance de votre mac; c'est donc preferable face au logiciel comme parallele desktop.



Merci.

Donc ça devrait quand même fonctionner ?


----------



## mokuchley (9 Janvier 2020)

je ne joue pas pour estimer la valeur des macs sur les jeux qui exploitent toute la puissance du mac.
par contre j'ai toujours entendu que les macs ne sont pas creer pour les jeux video
et quand je vois apple arcade !!!....


----------



## Ulysse191 (9 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> je ne joue pas pour estimer la valeur des macs sur les jeux qui exploitent toute la puissance du mac.
> par contre j'ai toujours entendu que les macs ne sont pas creer pour les jeux video
> et quand je vois apple arcade !!!....



Ok.


----------

